# Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Sphärenwanderer



## Sphärenwanderer (16. Mai 2010)

Heute ist es soweit, wir Sphärenwanderer feiern unser 5jähriges bestehen auf Forscherliga. Ein halbes Jahrzehnt, wer hätte das gedacht? Immer noch mit Mir als Gildenleiter.

 Viele Alte Freunde haben Azeroth bereits wieder verlassen, doch kommen stetig neue Freunde hinzu.

 Unser Motto hat sich mal wieder bewarheitet:

 Ein Bund von Freunden wollen wir sein!

 Bis Heute, unser größter Erfolg! 

 In unserer Gilde war der Spieler hinter seinem Avatar stets wichtiger als die pure Summe seiner Spielwerte. Und das soll auch in Zukunft so sein. Wir sind keine Raid-Gilde, wir sind keine PVP-Gilde, nur eine kleine Familie, die Spaß an einem Hobby teilt.

 Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei allen Sphärenwanderern bedanken. IHR seit es die dieser Gilde Leben einhaucht! 

 Und Danke auch an Bizzard, für die Möglichkeit, sich mit Menschen aus ganz Deutschland zusammen zukommen um gemeinsam ein Abenteuer zu erleben.

 Zwei Addons liegen hinter uns, ein neues steht schon am Horizont. Aber ich bin sicher, das unsere Gilde auch dies meistern wird, so wie wir bisher Allem entgegenstanden.




 Ich bedanke mich das Ich seit nunmehr 5 Jahren euer Gildenmeister sein darf.


----------



## Gnap (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynwen (16. Mai 2010)

Kann ich nur sagen "Glückwunsch"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is immer schön, wenn so etwas über so lange Zeit hält!


----------



## Grabsch (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isalia (16. Mai 2010)

Na dann meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wußte gar nicht, daß ihr älter seid als unsere Gilde, bei uns ist es erst in einem Monat soweit mit den 5 Jahren.
Hoffe ihr macht ne große Sause mit der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vorocht (16. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch an die Sphärenwanderer (unbekannterweise).


----------



## Bergerdos (16. Mai 2010)

Dass es eine Gilde so lange gibt ist nix besonderes...
Dass sie immernoch den gleichen Gildenleiter hat ist auch nix besonderes...

Was interessanter wäre, wie viele der Gründungsmitglieder sind noch in der Gilde ?
Alle Gilden in denen ich war gibt es auch noch, allerdings sind 2 zu reinen Privatgilden geworden (also ein einzelner Spieler hat da nur seine Twinks und Bankchar drin) und in der anderen ist kaum ein Spieler länger als einen Monat, es sind nur noch 2 Leute von denen da als ich noch Mitglied war.

Also ein Geburtstag hat absolut nix zu sagen, aber wenn Du jetzt sagen kannst daß von z.B. 50 Mitgliedern 20 schon seit über 4 Jahren in der Gilde sind dann meinen Glückwunsch, Freundschaften sind etwas was viel an dem Spiel ausmacht.


----------



## Icelemon (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles gute von meiner seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Mai 2010)

Hier gibt es extra ein Gildenforum: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/forum/23-wow-gildenforum/


----------



## Tamîkus (16. Mai 2010)

glückwunsch


----------



## x123 (16. Mai 2010)

viel spannender: WoW wird heute in europa 2000 Tage alt.... jetzt will ich nen keks!

aber gz an deine gilde und dich und so.


----------



## IstalkU (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolfofPain (16. Mai 2010)

die ganzen Waynekommentare kommen sicher wieder von so voll Verpickelten Spackenblagn .. die gerne auch sowas über sich lesen würden aber .. keiner sie Mag !!!!!! ihr Dämlichen Kinder kotz mich an in WoW ...

Congratz deiner Gilde .) !!!!!!


----------



## IstalkU (16. Mai 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> die ganzen Waynekommentare kommen sicher wieder von so voll Verpickelten Spackenblagn .. die gerne auch sowas über sich lesen würden aber .. keiner sie Mag !!!!!! ihr Dämlichen Kinder kotz mich an in WoW ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2010)

5 jahre is net schlecht.

Bist du der einzige der Gründungsmember der noch in der gilde is?


----------



## Kuisito (16. Mai 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> die ganzen Waynekommentare kommen sicher wieder von so voll Verpickelten Spackenblagn .. die gerne auch sowas über sich lesen würden aber .. keiner sie Mag !!!!!! ihr Dämlichen Kinder kotz mich an in WoW ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolfofPain (16. Mai 2010)

Kuisito is direkt mal sonen Spacken !!! .D musste ja nich lange auf sich Warten lassen .. Grüss deine Kiddies von mir .) !!!


----------



## Gerti (16. Mai 2010)

Meine Gilde ist schon älter als 5 jahre, aber najo....

Alles Gute und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IstalkU (16. Mai 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> Kuisito is direkt mal sonen Spacken !!! .D musste ja nich lange auf sich Warten lassen .. Grüss deine Kiddies von mir .) !!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolfofPain (16. Mai 2010)

Istalku : auch für dich ein Grosses :



OPFER !!!! auch mal die Pickel auf der Stirn ausdrücken .. damit das Hirn mal wieder Platz hat zum Denken ! .)


----------



## IstalkU (16. Mai 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> Istalku : auch für dich ein Grosses :
> 
> 
> 
> OPFER !!!! auch mal die Pickel auf der Stirn ausdrücken .. damit das Hirn mal wieder Platz hat zum Denken ! .)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolfofPain (16. Mai 2010)

haste noch mehr von den Schönen Bildern !? 


oder einfach nur ADS ?! 


Tchüss keine Zeit mehr, mich mit dir zubeschäftigen .. Ur Mom is Calling me ^^ !! Thy By RoflCopter


----------



## WolfofPain (16. Mai 2010)

Muahhahahahahahaha


----------



## IstalkU (16. Mai 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> Muahhahahahahahaha



so viel zum Thema kiddy, du kiddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuisito (16. Mai 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> Kuisito is direkt mal sonen Spacken !!! .D musste ja nich lange auf sich Warten lassen .. Grüss deine Kiddies von mir .) !!!




Ehm. Wie waere es mit Rechtschreibung?

Und alles gute zum 5. Jaehrigen Jubilaeum.


----------



## Düstermond (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal gehört, dass Leute, die ständig nur Bilder posten um sich auszudrücken, einfach nicht in der Lage sind, Buchstabenketten zu Sätzen zu formen.
Man kann es sich so vorstellen, wie ein Affe, der vor einem Baum rumhüpft, drauf zeigt und brüllt, wenn er sagen will "Ich habe hunger. Holt mir wer eine Banane."


----------



## IstalkU (16. Mai 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, dass Leute, die ständig nur Bilder posten um sich auszudrücken, einfach nicht in der Lage sind, Buchstabenketten zu Sätzen zu formen.
> Man kann es sich so vorstellen, wie ein Affe, der vor einem Baum rumhüpft, drauf zeigt und brüllt, wenn er sagen will "Ich habe hunger. Holt mir wer eine Banane."



Nur aus reiner Neugier, hast du eine Banane?


----------



## WolfofPain (16. Mai 2010)

uuhuuh! hier die Banane für die Affen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## IstalkU (16. Mai 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> Tchüss keine Zeit mehr, mich mit dir zubeschäftigen



So viel dazu.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (16. Mai 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, dass Leute, die ständig nur Bilder posten um sich auszudrücken, einfach nicht in der Lage sind, Buchstabenketten zu Sätzen zu formen.
> Man kann es sich so vorstellen, wie ein Affe, der vor einem Baum rumhüpft, drauf zeigt und brüllt, wenn er sagen will "Ich habe hunger. Holt mir wer eine Banane."



nur dass der affe in dem fall intelligenter ist, da er mit seinem "bild" etwas bezwecken will, das ihm was bringt und nicht nur einen dummen kommentar macht um seinen zähler zu pushen

@TE gz ich finde 5 jaahre für eine gilde ziemlich gut..sofern sie aktiv ist.egal wieviele gründungsmember noch drin sind. es gibt genug gilden die einfach aussterben


----------



## WolfofPain (16. Mai 2010)

also nen Wayne Bild einfügen zeugt von mehr intellekt wie einer der nur was Schreibt, JANEE is KLAR ^^ !! 

nimm mal lieber die Möhrchen und Rauch nit so viel Weed ..


----------

